# Awesome pictures



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wanted to share some great photos i found


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics. Wheres the third pic from???? Pensacola


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some good pics,i would like to know where that third pic is from also,that would be a cool snorkeling spot.Thanks for shareing.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Key West


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotta love the keys,i can't wait to go back.I was just talking to bigfishrookie the other night about us getting another trip to the keys.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I was living on Stock Island when I took this job in Texas. 6 month outage. I have been here over a year. Can't wait to get back myself!!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I can believe that for sure,i have never been somewhere i like better than our very own Fl keys!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Couple more sunsets from KW. If you guys want I have tons of these I can post:takephoto


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are awesome pics!!!:bowdown:takephoto


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Heres a couple more. Man I love this new site. It's fast as all get out


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pics!! keep them coming i need some new wallpapers!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple more. Sorry some of those are super small :boo


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm so what is the weather like in the keys around christmas?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is few more. Hope I am not posting the same ones?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

You got some excellent photos...BBob


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

KEEP THE PICS COMING AWESOME!:mmmbeer


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Gloryboy,

Your killing me with the pics,now i am ready to pack up and go!Thanks for the pics,maybe i should go take some new ones and rub them in while your stuck in Tx.:moon


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats just wrong !! :boo Funny as hell, but wrong


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

If your good i may even send you a nice fresh lobster tail! Ok ok i will stop ribbing you,but it is fun,hope you get out of there and back home soon.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I posted in the Business forum thing. I am trying to find a way home as we speak!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That's cool,i hope you find something around here and get on the water shortly after,if not before.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

cool pictures!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it just me or do the pics not show up


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

my wife and i were talking about going down there but damn it is exspensive,very nice pics:reallycrying


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool pics, Did you take them?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Whitie9688 (10/1/2007)*hmmm so what is the weather like in the keys around christmas?


I was down that way in December a few years ago and it was pretty warm. Mid 80's to low 90's seemed to be the highs.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

That's it. Can't take it anymore. I'm headin south.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No I didn't take them. :doh My old boss down there sends me pictures once or twice a week to try and get me to come back.:letsdrink

I think it is starting to work, I sure spend alot of time lookin at them:reallycrying


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty aweosome pics...


----------



## pensadawg (Oct 3, 2007)

I spent my honeymoon there and had a blast. Went back for ten year anv. with the kids. The locals don't care for children as much. They still had fun though. Can't wait to get back. Rick


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

neat pics :toast


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

great picts


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pics!!! I LOVE going to the keys because it is so beautiful and the fishing is not bad either. :letsdrink The weekend I went a few years ago it was 82 degreethe 1st week in January. Oh, and it is prime time to catch a sailfish! I caught the one below that was 6.5 foot long. My dad had 3 sailfish hookups and lost a 5-ft reef shark. :doh I guess it just was not his day. But, that was only 5-6 miles from the marina (in Key Largo), so a 4 hr trip can make the of a private charter more reasonable if you don't have your own boat. 

I tried on severaltrips to prier & bridge fish with not much luck, but did manage tocatch a 40lb & 70lb nurse shark off of docks on separate trips. It is worth getting a charter to experience the "Sportsfishing Capital of the World"!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

The rainbow is cool in the second pic, too bad that abortion called portofino has to be there.:boo


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pictures. I think I got caught in that very first picture.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool:takephoto, thanks for sharing


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't view the pictures. When I click on them they open another window and it goes back to the PFF home page. :crying


----------

